# Questions about moving horses to a new place.



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

I currently have my two mares boarded at a barn near my house BUT I am about two week away from having a shelter built and fencing finished and am bringhing my girls home. Are there any special things I need to do before I turn them loose in the pasture? Do I walk them around the perimeter of the pasture? Show them their new shelter? Keep them stalled for a few days Or just open the gate and turn them loose?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally, i would just open the gate and turn 'em loose! theres no better way to get used to a new area other then being in it! lol.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

lol true! very true! How long does it take for a horse to get used to a new place? Couple of weeks?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

squeak351 said:


> lol true! very true! How long does it take for a horse to get used to a new place? Couple of weeks?


it depends on the horse. my mare just moves right in.  some it takes a week or 2. If you have your horses together it should help because they have each other for comfort.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would walk them around the perimeter just to show them the fence line and where the water is. Other than that, they'll explore and find everything else. Since you're moving two mares that have been together they'll should easily settle in within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

Paint, that's what I had planned to do. My mares are sisters that have been together for years, very bonded to each other. They are always touching each other. They will be moved together, just don't want to miss doing something that I should.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would just turn them loose! Since they're aren't any other horses at your place, and they know each other, the move should be pretty easy! The only "stress" we have with bringing a new horse home is the horses that are already there run around like idiots wanting to get to the new horse. haha. you won't have that problem. For us, WITH other horses it takes a few days. Yours should only take a day or two unless they're not good about going new places.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I assume they are used to being out on grass or whatever their pasture at home is made out of so that transition is not an issue.

If your fence is nicely visible and they are used to getting along I would probably just turn them out together. 

If your fence is not easy to see then do walk them around the perimeter to give them an idea of where it is.

So exciting that you are moving them home!


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I know I can't wait till they are home. We have the stable finished and will be working on the fence Monday. 
Thet are on full pasture now so no problems there. They are so easy going, I can't imagine them having problems, but ya never know!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lnds (Dec 21, 2009)

another question on same subject. we are bringing our horse (1) IN 2 WEEKS, WILL SHE LONELY FOR AWHILE? SHE HAS BEEN IN STABLES WITH OTHERS FOR YEARS. ANYTHING SPECIAL i SHOULD DO SINCE SHE WILL BE BY HERSELF UNTIL THE GOATS ARRIVE NEXT MONTH? tHANKS


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I would walk them around the perimeter just to show them the fence line and where the water is. Other than that, they'll explore and find everything else. Since you're moving two mares that have been together they'll should easily settle in within 2-3 weeks.


 Agreed, I like tp show them where the fences are so they do not take off running and run through one. Of course if it was a board fence that is easy to see I wouldn't be as worried about it but doesn't hurt to be safe.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

We moved them last Monday they did so well. They seem very at home all ready. Even coming into the stable area on their own. :) so glad to have them home. Its so much easier than spendinng hours at somelses house
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

